# Ladies in waiting & condensed storage area



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Old map rack, once used for geological maps, now used for sticks awaiting a skilled craftsman. Anyone know where I can find one?









Out front, on the left is a Bois D'Arc stick, a reject so far as bow-making, but just fine for a stick. This will either become my son's (he needs to pick one at Thanksgiving), or a geo-Alpenstock to be auctioned off in support of O.U. geology student activities.

On the right is one of three diamond willow sticks that I ordered sight unseen. This one will be a retirement gift for my Doc of 30 years.

If my collection continues to grow, I will need more garage space, and I will have to pull a larger map rack down from the attic.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS--- Did your diamond willow come with bark off? BTW -- cool stick stand!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, all received just like that. He "hand picked" three for double the usual price, plus shipping. He did knock off $10 when I saw the charge, and he threw in a very small fourth stick, cane length. The price for three, hand picked was $80 after his discount and before shipping.

The one in front is, in my limited exposure to these, really nice. The other two longer ones are pretty skinny, but we'll see how they finish out and hold up.

I'll remove the remnants of branches, and then work on using carving tools to remove the blackened material from the diseased areas, to leave just the reddish brown there. I will embed that medical symbol, the caduceus, once all the chiseling and sanding is done.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the end product!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Bois D'Arc has already been taken down to half the original diameter with a (now dented up) bow knife. If you haven't done that, beware! It is a coarse wood that is easy to catch a bigger sliver than you intend. It is so heavy that it needs to be pretty skinny. Thank goodness it's hard wood.

I plan to work on the diamond willow some this weekend. Have to finish that before the end-of-year retirement.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Just get yourself a round garbage can and run some metal rods through the sides to form a grid.

Personally, I don't mind them rubbing (which is minimal since they just sit there) so I keep mine free in a large bucket.


----------

